# Flavour Chasing RDA



## UnholyMunk (19/5/15)

So, I've taken my first big step into RDA's and dripping by getting myself a little Smok M80 Plus and a Subtank mini and borrowing @Neil's plume veil, which by all accounts seems to be an amazing little RDA (I don't have much experience in RDA's, but this has been my favourite so far!). 

Now my question is, which do you guys think is the best (or at least very good) flavour chasing RDA? I like to chuck the clouds every now and again, but I'm 100% for flavour over clouds any day, so I'd rather go for something with massive flavour over massive clouds.

I have had my eye on the Marquis RDA, but can be convinced with a good arguement 

TIA!


----------



## eviltoy (19/5/15)

Derringer and the hobo


----------



## Al3x (19/5/15)

howzit,

were in durbz are you, I have a couple of drippers, if you would like we could arrange a mini meet next week and you could try a few out.
I dont have a marquis but ill see if anyone around does

my favs at the moment is the tugboat v2 on the sig 50
clt v2 on the stingray x
and my bf odin


----------



## Viper_SA (19/5/15)

Marquis is gooed, but a ***** to build on. Currently my Odin is my favorite RDA. I hate the leaking from the negative post holes on the Plume Veil. It does hit hard and has decent flavor though, but still lacking in comparison to the Odin. I stripped a screw in the post on the Plume. Those four post attys just don't have beefy enough screws for me. The Trident is als good for flavour and mouth-tp-lung for me, but also a bit flimsy on the screws. My vote would go towards an Odin any day. I believe Vapemob still had stock


----------



## UnholyMunk (19/5/15)

Al3x said:


> howzit,
> 
> were in durbz are you, I have a couple of drippers, if you would like we could arrange a mini meet next week and you could try a few out.
> I dont have a marquis but ill see if anyone around does
> ...


Hey Dude,

I'd really appreciate it! I'm based in and around Westville.


----------



## UnholyMunk (19/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Marquis is gooed, but a ***** to build on. Currently my Odin is my favorite RDA. I hate the leaking from the negative post holes on the Plume Veil. It does hit hard and has decent flavor though, but still lacking in comparison to the Odin. I stripped a screw in the post on the Plume. Those four post attys just don't have beefy enough screws for me. The Trident is als good for flavour and mouth-tp-lung for me, but also a bit flimsy on the screws. My vote would go towards an Odin any day. I believe Vapemob still had stock


TBH, I've never even heard of the Odin before, I will do some more research 

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## jtgrey (19/5/15)

Odin rocks especially on a reo !


----------



## ZYLOSS (19/5/15)

I got myself a Hellboy, its a flavour monster! Mind you, your BUILD and WICKING is THE MOST important part of your vaping experience. 

I am a fan of block center posts rather than single center posts. Just makes building dual and quad coils easier.

Try out the Odin, Baal, Hellboy and Mutation X v4. Those are some of my faves.


----------



## Andre (19/5/15)

All I can add is that I agree the Marquis is not an easy build. The Odin gives good flavour and is extremely easy to build.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (19/5/15)

Eish  I think this is going to be more difficult than first anticipated

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (19/5/15)

@UnholyMunk it is a never-ending vicious circle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZYLOSS (19/5/15)

Totally! Hahaha. I already want the CCI RDA and that new Velocity RDA Aaaaand the Twisted Messes RDA.... SO many toooooys!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## jtgrey (19/5/15)

@UnholyMunk realy take the time to look into a Reo . It makes dripping so 1980's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (19/5/15)

jtgrey said:


> @UnholyMunk realy take the time to look into a Reo . It makes dripping so 1980's


I have, and it didn't appeal to me... I only want to drip on occasion when I'm mixing up new flavours have the urge to chuck some clouds, the rest of the time I have my Kayfun and Subtank which keeps me more than happy!

When I do drip however, I want the flavour to be full on. I do realise that having the right build is almost as important as the RDA itself, but I just want to ensure that the RDA I purchase is geared more for flavour than clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (19/5/15)

@UnholyMunk 

Bro i said the same thing you are saying now. But you just wait and see what will happen when you start dripping . Better start saving up for a reo trust me !!!


----------



## WHeunis (19/5/15)

Some drippers that I like:

Veritas (is a sonoffabish to build, even more than Marquis)
Plumeveil (just such a versatile dripper!)
CLT v2 (pretty darn good)


Also interested in the Marquis, but for an easier build I am eyeing the Velocity.
Problem is that both those are hefty price drippers, and I kinda feel like the clones won't do it justice...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/5/15)

My experience with drippers is not as extensive as some of the guys that have already commented, but here's my 5 cents anyway.

The Dark Horse is ok with flavour, awesome for clouds
The Veritas is Great for flavour, great for clouds
The Magma is just kak

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> So, I've taken my first big step into RDA's and dripping by getting myself a little Smok M80 Plus and a Subtank mini and borrowing @Neil's plume veil, which by all accounts seems to be an amazing little RDA (I don't have much experience in RDA's, but this has been my favourite so far!).
> 
> Now my question is, which do you guys think is the best (or at least very good) flavour chasing RDA? I like to chuck the clouds every now and again, but I'm 100% for flavour over clouds any day, so I'd rather go for something with massive flavour over massive clouds.
> 
> ...


I would recommend the doge v2. It's quite the versatile rda. It can be configured for both awesome clouds and excellent flavour


----------



## UnholyMunk (19/5/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I would recommend the doge v2. It's quite the versatile rda. It can be configured for both awesome clouds and excellent flavour


I have seen the doge v2 come up as a good all round rda... I'll put it down on my list of rda's to check out. Thanks for the suggestion!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (19/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Hey Dude,
> 
> I'd really appreciate it! I'm based in and around Westville.


cool, I work in the umbilo/ glenwood area so we will arrange a meet soon


----------



## Alex (19/5/15)

Derringer is really great for flavour, but the Nuppin beats all.


----------



## DoubleD (19/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> My experience with drippers is not as extensive as some of the guys that have already commented, but here's my 5 cents anyway.
> 
> The Dark Horse is ok with flavour, awesome for clouds
> The Veritas is Great for flavour, great for clouds
> The Magma is just kak



And here I thought I was the only one who thinks the Magma is kak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (26/6/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> So, I've taken my first big step into RDA's and dripping by getting myself a little Smok M80 Plus and a Subtank mini and borrowing @Neil's plume veil, which by all accounts seems to be an amazing little RDA (I don't have much experience in RDA's, but this has been my favourite so far!).
> 
> Now my question is, which do you guys think is the best (or at least very good) flavour chasing RDA? I like to chuck the clouds every now and again, but I'm 100% for flavour over clouds any day, so I'd rather go for something with massive flavour over massive clouds.
> 
> ...


My favorite is the tug boat


----------



## whatalotigot (27/6/15)

Derringer
Clt v3 (clouds)
Mutation X v4 Has great flav and cloud.. You should be getting this.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NickT (27/6/15)

Freakshow and MutationX v4.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (27/6/15)

try getting a non bf rm2 /cyclone atty if you don't want to compromise on flavor


----------



## kelly22 (27/6/15)

Derringer


----------



## whatalotigot (27/6/15)

Both freakshow and mutation have under coil air flow. Giving maximum flavour... The mutation does have awesome overall air flow for big clouds...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NickT (27/6/15)

And I love the little plastic grommits that you can plug into the under airflow slots to kill that off and turn it into a mega cloud chucker.


----------



## kev mac (29/6/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Derringer
> Clt v3 (clouds)
> Mutation X v4 Has great flav and cloud.. You should be getting this.


Have had my eye on these


----------



## Mario (29/6/15)

*Velocity RDA*
Great Flavour!!!
With the air flow wide open she can chuck the clouds.
Super easy to build.

Thank you @Sir Vape

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (29/6/15)

I know alot of people might not agree, but I believe any dripper with the right build can pack massive flavour. I'm using a R167 nimbus dripper, drilled airholes out a bit (to avoid suffication) and truly dual 3mm coils, 5wraps, 24g kanthal. packs huge flavour. All my DIY juices are 94%VG+ and have heavy flavour. If your mod supports the coils needed for flavour you can build them on any RDA and have very decent flavour *Note this is just my opinion*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow (29/6/15)

Rem Atty RDA Amazing flavor

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (29/6/15)

do the guys that use stubbie atties like a derringer get juice in their mouth if they draw a lung hit?.


----------



## stevie g (29/6/15)

because the coils are so close to the chimney, i should have added originally.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (29/6/15)

I would reccomend the infinite clt v3 mini. Emphasis on the MINI it's has a reduced chamber for epic flavor and has sick spitback protection. It is very easy to build and has a lot of airflow and drip tip options. I've also heard that the mad hatter mini is pretty sick but I can't say that I've tried it. The freak show mini is tasty but the bloody thing leaks through the o-rings like a b**ch (I'm not dripping through the airflow incase you want to call me out).

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## kev mac (14/7/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> So, I've taken my first big step into RDA's and dripping by getting myself a little Smok M80 Plus and a Subtank mini and borrowing @Neil's plume veil, which by all accounts seems to be an amazing little RDA (I don't have much experience in RDA's, but this has been my favourite so far!).
> 
> Now my question is, which do you guys think is the best (or at least very good) flavour chasing RDA? I like to chuck the clouds every now and again, but I'm 100% for flavour over clouds any day, so I'd rather go for something with massive flavour over massive clouds.
> 
> ...


With out doubt the k.loud atty-(tank?) produces flavor I never thought possible and @ less than $10.00 is a steal of a deal. Must experience to believe.It's like eating the juice. Check it on Angelcigs.com (also check the zero gravity tank-atty combo, also great flavor: less than 4 bucks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (14/7/15)

Pollux RDA. I've never had a better atty for flavor and clouds. Even after I tested my Velocity today. I still went back to the Pollux.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (14/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Pollux RDA. I've never had a better atty for flavor and clouds. Even after I tested my Velocity today. I still went back to the Pollux.


As I'm always on the look out for a good atty i'll add this to my list.


----------



## AndreFerreira (15/7/15)

I get amazing flavour off my Marquis RDA Clone, wish I could get a authentic one, the best RDA I have used imo.


----------



## kev mac (15/7/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> I get amazing flavour off my Marquis RDA Clone, wish I could get a authentic one, the best RDA I have used imo.


I'd love to own authentics myself but I ask my self if it's really $115.00 better than my clone?(in the comparison of my Lancia)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (15/7/15)

Mutation-X v4 the best flavor I've had

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (15/7/15)

Alex said:


> Mutation-X the best flavor I've had



Hear a lot about this one but thought it was a cloud chaser, glad to hear of it's flavor production and the price makes it a no brainer


----------



## Alex (15/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Hear a lot about this one but thought it was a cloud chaser, glad to hear of it's flavor production and the price makes it a no brainer



For me it produces the best flavor. I'm on the hunt to own one myself now.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## VapeSnow (15/7/15)

Alex said:


> For me it produces the best flavor. I'm on the hunt to own one myself now.


@Alex sir vape has stock

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/mutation-x-v2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mario (16/7/15)

Alex said:


> Mutation-X v4 the best flavor I've had


 im really considering in buying one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

